# Anti-Schnüffeltool: Xp-Antispy 3.97-1 ist erschienen



## Newsfeed (23 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1970000/1970030/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Anti-Schnüffeltool: Xp-Antispy 3.97-1 ist erschienen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]XP-Antispy hindert Windows daran, Informationen über den Anwender per Internet zu verschicken - etwa dann, wenn ein Programm abstürzt. Der Entwickler hat jetzt die Version 3.97-1 zum Download freigegeben.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

